# Graficar sesgo



## jrivascamacho (Jun 24, 2008)

Hola a todos,

Quería ver si alguien me puede ayudar diciéndome cómo hacer una gráfica de sesgo con excel.

Tengo mi columna de rangos y mi columna de frecuencias. Cómo hago para que en una misma gráfica me salga el histograma de frecuencias y el polígono de frecuencias.

Gracias


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 24, 2008)

No estoy seguro qué será un «sesgo» pero creo que estes vínculos le ayudarán.

http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Charts/ComboCharts.html
http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Charts/AddLineHorzSeries.html


----------



## jrivascamacho (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot, that page indeed helped a lot, but not quiet to what I am looking for.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 25, 2008)

¿Qué es la diferencia entre lo que explica Jon y lo que usted desea hacer?


----------



## jrivascamacho (Jun 25, 2008)

El sesgo es lo que mide que tan lejos está mi dispersión tanto a la derecha como a la izquierda de la media. En la página de Jon no aparece cómo graficar el sesgo.

Muchas gracias, por tu interés por ayudar.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 25, 2008)

Bueno. todavía no estoy seguro cómo será el gráfico. ¿Tal vez barras de error sean lo que se necesita?

http://peltiertech.com/Excel/ChartsHowTo/ErrorBars.html


----------

